# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ محمدأسلم القاسمي أحد علماء الحديث بالقارة الهندية

## ابو عبد الرحمن الفلازوني

*وفاة_عالم
*

*توفي صبيحة يوم الإثنين الماضي(24 صفر 1439) الموافق ( 13 نونبر 2017م)*

*شيخنا ومجيزنا فضيلة الشيخ محمد أسلم القاسمي بن محمد طيب بن محمد أحمد بن محمد قاسم النانوتوي رحمه الله.*

*مولده: ولدالشيخ فى عام 1345هـ رحمه الله كما ترجم له شيخنا أبو الحجاج العلاوى .*

*وقد كان الشيخ محمد أسلم بن محمد طيب القاسمي،محدثا كبيرا يعتبر مرجعا للعلماء في علم الحديث ، وعميدا بجامعة دار العلوم وقف ديوبند، وهي أكبر وأقدم جامعة إسلامية أهلية في شبه القارة الهندية، ومن سلالة العلماء بحيث أن الشيخ محمد أسلم هو ابن حكيم الإسلام المقرئ محمد طيب  الذي يعتبر أحد أحفادمؤسس جامعة دار العلوم ديوبند العلامة “محمد قاسم النانوتوي” رحمه الله.*

* شيوخه:*

*والده العلامة القارئ “محمد طيب”القاسمي،وا  علامة حسين أحمد مدني ،والعلامة محمد زكريا الكاندهلوي والشيخ المعمرعبد الله الناخبي وغيرهم وهو آخر تلاميذ محمد أنور شاه الكشميري رئيس الجامعة الإسلامية بدار العلوم ديوبند وقف ونائب رئيس هيئة الأحوال الشخصية لمسلمي الهند .*

*وقد أمضى الشيخ  رحمه الله مدة طويلة من عمره في تدريس الجامع الصحيح للإمام بخاري، وتعليم القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية..*

*وكان رحمه الله معروفا في مجال علم التاريخ بين المحافل العلمية في العالم، ولقد تتلمذ عليه عشرات التلاميذ من مختلف أنحاء العالم.*

*صلى على جنازته الشيخ محمد سفيان القاسمي، في الليلة الماضية بعد صلاة العشاء، وقد حضر لتشييع جثمانه عدد كبير من العلماء والطلاب وعامة الناس.*

*كما حضر صلاة الجنازة الشيخ السيد “أرشد مدني” (رئيس جمعية علماء الهند) وعدد من أعضاء هذه الجمعية، وعلماء بارزون آخرون من أنحاء الهند.*

*وأودع جثمانه الثرى في “المقبرة القاسمية” بجوار كبار علماء الهند.
*

*قلت :وقد أجازني الشيخ رحمه الله مرتين كلاهما باستدعاء بعض شيوخى أولهم وعلى رأسهم الشيخ يوسف بن أحمد حاج حسين العلاوي( الشهير بأبي الحجاج آل علاوي حفظه الله ) وبواسطته أجاز الشيخ الزوجات والذرية ممن أدرك الحياة 
*
*لله ما أعطى وله ما أخذ وكل شيء بأجل مسمى ، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.*

*وأسال الله أن يرحم شيخنا رحمة واسعة وأن يسكنه الفردوس الآعلى من الجنة آمين آمين* 

*شيوخ_الرجل_آباؤه*

*
*


*
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحمه رحمة واسعة

----------

